# Let's play a game called "NAME THE WEIRD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"



## cljohnson (May 9, 2012)

Let's start in this corner. 




[/IMG]


----------



## dmarcus (May 9, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD $H!T AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

Pretty big skull on the floor...


----------



## N2TORTS (May 9, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD $H!T AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*



dmarcus said:


> Pretty big skull on the floor...



HUGE!!!!....what is it ? ...... Rhino ?


----------



## cljohnson (May 9, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD $H!T AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*



N2TORTS said:


> HUGE!!!!....what is it ? ...... Rhino ?



Close. 
Right Continent. 

This is a Rhino skull. 



[/IMG]


----------



## Laura (May 9, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD $H!T AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

Hippo? weird stuff!


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD $H!T AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

Nice narwhal tusk you got there...


----------



## cljohnson (May 9, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD $H!T AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*



Laura said:


> Hippo? weird stuff!



Very good



Bow said:


> Nice narwhal tusk you got there...



Thank you for noticing. 



Bow said:


> Nice narwhal tusk you got there...



Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD $H!T AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

And is that a whale rib?


----------



## Neal (May 10, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

Judging by the step leading down from the kitchen into this room, I am going to guess that this was an addition or conversion to your house? Maybe at one time a garage or a patio?

I'm really digging here now since everything was guessed already.


----------



## cljohnson (May 10, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*



emysemys said:


> And is that a whale rib?



Blue Whale to be exact.


----------



## Jacqui (May 10, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

My dogs are drooling over a chance to come visit...


----------



## Akronic (May 10, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

is that a didgeridoo next to the Narwhal. and are those real mounted sea turtles, are these things you "found" or "dispatched" or bought

cool collection, cant wait to see what other neat stuff you got


----------



## cljohnson (May 10, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

Yes that is a Didgeridoo and real sea turtles. 
My father-in-law is a biologist an spent many years in the field collecting specimens.
Many were confiscated from poachers.


----------



## cljohnson (May 10, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

New pic same room turning left. 



[/IMG]


----------



## Akronic (May 10, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

Walrus skull. some kinda whale baleen (blue wale also?) african grey parrot, is that a croc's upper jaw/snout or a saw fish bill? some creepy Juju masks, and maybe some spears? so have you gotten the circular breathing down for the Didg? that is really hard, i can make the proper sounds and the barks but i cant do it continuously. you place is like a cool museum of sorts


----------



## Zamric (May 11, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

WOW, you got the livingroom of a World Explorer!


----------



## Akronic (May 11, 2012)

*RE: Let's play a game called "NAME THE WIERD STUFF AT CHRIS' HOUSE"*

or someone who spends their whole day one ebay hahaha, JK


----------

